# JD 4440 Loader question



## Havoc (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello,

My neighbor may have a JD 4440 tractor up for sale in a few months. This 4440 does not have a loader on it and I have a question on potentially putting a loader on this tractor. For those of you that may have a 4440 with a loader, is your loader powered using the rear remotes or do you have a separate spool valve system tapped into the tractor hydraulics somehow? Ideally, I would like to have a joystick controller to operate the loader and not tie into the rear remotes.

Thanks, John.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

FEL JS controlled hyd's can be attached to RH side of tractor or PBY block(see photo below) installed between rockshaft housing & LH rear remote


----------



## Havoc (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you for the information Jim. That is what I was looking for. Not sure if the tractor is in the cards but we shall see. Thanks Again, John.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We have a 4440 with a loader and the kit Jim shows. It works really well. We load a lot of bales each year with it.


----------

